# Oliva Master Blends I 2003 Vintage



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Today's Score: Oliva Master Blends I Robusto 5x50 from 2003...complete with the laser-etched wrappers (may be a gimmick, but kudos for trying something novel) I've had a couple of these, and they're smoking very nicely..will be interesting to see how these taste!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

very nice looking smoke there!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

baboruger said:


> very nice looking smoke there!


Thanks Brent...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Dude holy cow!
how did you find these!?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice pickup right there!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Dang - those look just like mine! 
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5933

Great cigars - nice score!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn those look tasty!! Gotta do a review after you've had a few :biggrin:


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Dude holy cow!
> how did you find these!?


Hi Lou Dog...found them on Cigarbid last week...they weren't in play so got them for a great price (about $110 shipped!)


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Dang - those look just like mine!
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5933
> 
> Great cigars - nice score!


Hi Michael...yes, exactly like yours...you took better photos, and thanks for the explanation of the box...I agree, the boxes aren't like this anymore!

Bob


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

bikeguy1 said:


> Hi Lou Dog...found them on Cigarbid last week...they weren't in play so got them for a great price (about $110 shipped!)


Great price! box of 10?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome box.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Great price! box of 10?


Nope...box of 20!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Awesome box.


Thanks Mark..


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those things look great and that laser etching taste soooo gooood.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Those things look great and that laser etching taste soooo gooood.


Nothing like a little laser etching to round out the flavor, I always say!:nerd:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

very nice!!! rare find right there!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah - I LOVE those boxes! Smokes aren't too shabby either.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Swaaaa----eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet looking etching on them priomola looking smokes! Nice Pick Up!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I got one of those in a bomb a while back. AMAZING cigar... couldnt figure out the etching though... laser huh? pretty sweet


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Yeah - I LOVE those boxes! Smokes aren't too shabby either.


I smoked the daylights out of the 2 and had a few 3's but never happened upon the 1.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Dang - those look just like mine!
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5933
> 
> Great cigars - nice score!


I thought you was reposting LOL
Great pick up!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Nice find! Great deal too!
That box is awseom!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

forget about the smokes just look at the box


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually I think the Master Blends 1 was the best of the three so far....


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! That's as pretty as a picture.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Now that's a pickup!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

DanRichmond said:


> Actually I think the Master Blends 1 was the best of the three so far....


2 was a beast.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

WOW! Thanks for posting the pictures - what a great find!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> WOW! Thanks for posting the pictures - what a great find!


Hi Bill..thanks, it is a pretty box..and good smokes, too!


----------

